# Smok Micro one tank



## east cape vape (6/2/16)

Hi guys anyone know where one can purchase Smok Micro one tank coils and rba locally have checked all the sites and nothing available .Have on order at one stockist but have to wait till after chinese new year


----------



## BumbleBee (6/2/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock?" So that vendors can comment.


----------



## BigB (8/2/16)

We have the micro coils at the shop but I don't think we got the rebuild coils. I will ask Mari-Zanne to put a few on the online shop in an hour or so (Vape Decadence)....


----------



## east cape vape (8/2/16)

Thanks much apreciated 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mari (8/2/16)

Smok Micro CLP2 or STC2? @east cape vape


----------



## Noddy (8/2/16)

@east cape vape did you buy a kit or tank only?


----------



## Mari (8/2/16)

@east cape vape Here is the link for both the Smok Micro Coils
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/smok-micro-stc2/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/smok-micro-clp2/


----------



## east cape vape (8/2/16)

Purchased smok R80 kit but supplier only had the kit and not coils

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (8/2/16)

Looking for tank only, and rba head. But not available.


----------

